# Sterling's strength and exchange rate question.



## casework (17 Mar 2010)

Hello all, 

I'm not sure if this question is in the right forum sub-section but I'm a money  newbie so I'll try my luck.

I'm currently living in Australia and have been saving up here for  further travels. I'm planning to convert the AUD to GBP so I can spend off my  Santander Zero credit card (good exchange rate with no associated fees  on purchases).

I'll be in NZ for all of April and in SE Asia from 24th May to 7th July.

I'm wondering if my money plan is a sensible one given the state of  Sterling. Over the next month, if GBP goes down versus NZD I'll be  losing out and during June if GBP decreases against the Thai Baht etc  I'll be losing more.

My questions are these:
1) is there a better way for me to organise my money? 
2) I know no-one can predict what will happen, but can anyone sum up a  few factors that might affect things? ie. Conservatives being voted in  on June 3rd = GBP should increase. Then at least I can 'bet' my money  rather than leave it to pure chance?

If its of any use the amounts in question are:

AUD6000 for New Zealand
AUD6000 for South East Asia.

Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------

